# Joanns yarn



## defiantlady (Mar 6, 2012)

Just came from Joanns in Arlington Tx...they had just reduced may skeins ...$2.97...$1.97...and some even $1...had a lot on the shelf


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

I was gonna go to Joann's today, but it's so darn cold and gloomy out, it looks like it might start raining any second. 
I hope to go tomorrow. I hope I have the same luck as you and find good deals


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I love my "new" Joanns. They have the largest yarn department I have ever seen.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

too much snow to go out.


----------



## sandy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

defiantlady - thank you for the info. I'm going to run over there before I go to work this morning. I was in the Cedar Hill store yesterday and found sock yarn for $2.97.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I wish JoAnn n Michael lived closer to me..I'd love to go visit them and see what kinda of yarn I could fine.


----------



## tks1991 (Mar 21, 2013)

JoAnn's has some good deals if you can catch their clearance. You can also find some good deals with the 40% coupons they put out.


----------

